# 100 meters or 100 yards for zero



## Mouser9 (3 mo ago)

Hello,
I'm expecting my rifle to arrive in the near future and will be ordering the new 4DOF Kestrel. I'd like to try zero a rifle scope at 100 yard, but the before that I'll need to zero the rifle. I was wondering, if the scope's reticle and turrets are in Mils is still advisable to zero at 100 yards or would it be better to zero for 100 meters?
Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I realize there is a difference between the 2 distances, but not much. Most people in the USA go with 100 yards. It is close enough, IMHO


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Depending on cartridge being used, the bullet drop at the additional 25ish feet (or 25ish foot deficit) will not be easily noted. 

Still, if using a mil-dot reticle the ideal sight in should be done in meters if possible. 

But if using a distance just to work loads up, either will be fine as a starting point. Once you have a selected load, you can figure out optimal zeroing distance for intended use. Often 250 or 300 meters is a base-line zero if one is planning shots at 200 meters and out.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First are you competing or hunting?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I zero my rifles in at 50yds, then go to 100yds to see where I'm hitting. Knowing the ballistic coefficient for the round fired is helpful. I prefer mills over moa for the reason there are much less clicks at longer distances to get the bullet to where you want it to go. Hunting calibers for deer and larger game 2 to 3 inches high at 100 yards should get you out to a 200 yard kill zone. Been there done that.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Zero at 100 yards. Mils is not metric. I also recommend the kestrel with applied ballistics over the 4 dof.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Use 100 yards as your zero distance, but a meter is only 3 inches longer than a yard, so it may not make much difference.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

I still measure / sight-in everything in Yards , Feet and Inches .
Gary


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

gwpercle said:


> I still measure / sight-in everything in Yards , Feet and Inches .
> Gary



You don't use the Pythagorean Theorem to work out your triangles before you start shooting? 

Am I the only one?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

IIRC, mils are measures that correlate to yards. 500 yards and 500 meters are pretty significant differences.
Consult the literature with your optic for the particulars. US ranges are mostly set to yards unless a .mil range, and most of us don't shoot on them.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> You don't use the Pythagorean Theorem to work out your triangles before you start shooting?
> 
> Am I the only one?


You know what Yogi Bera had to say about Theorems ...

... " In theory there is no difference between Theorems and Pythagoreans ... but in Practice there is .... "
Gary


----------

